# The North Korea Troll Has Died



## Devil King Sanji (Dec 18, 2011)

> Kim Jong Il, North Korea's mercurial and enigmatic leader, has died. He was 69.
> 
> Kim's death was announced Monday by the state television from the North Korean capital, Pyongyang.
> 
> ...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 18, 2011)

Now I wonder what'll happen...


----------



## Gecka (Dec 18, 2011)

He'll be considered a martyr


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Dec 18, 2011)

*North Korean dictator Kim Jong-il dead.*



> N Korean leader Kim Jong-il dies
> 
> North Korean leader Kim Jong-il has died, state-run TV has announced.
> 
> ...



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-16239693

They just announced it on CNN too.


----------



## dream (Dec 18, 2011)

That's good news I suppose though if the next dictator ends up being even worse...


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 18, 2011)

I wonder if he died ronery


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 18, 2011)

> That's good news I suppose though if the next dictator ends up being even worse...


His son is next line i think

Yeah NK still fucked


----------



## Ae (Dec 18, 2011)

DAMN!
Ninja'd


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 18, 2011)

Ugh, finally.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2011)

His son is next in line but I doubt they'll let him lead the country. I bet a bloody battle for power will ensue.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Dec 18, 2011)

Sad news, especially when tyrants like Berlusconi and Netanyahu are still alive


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Dec 18, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> DAMN!
> Ninja'd



As was I.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 18, 2011)

I must admit that bastard kept kicking.

I hope things will change for the best...but I also hope to win the lottery so...


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 18, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Now I wonder what'll happen...



Kim Jong-Un will take over now. However this is gonna send serious shockwaves across the DPRK Central Military Committee, the de facto ruling body of the country. Kimmy was vital to keeping that den of jackals in line.

Kim Jong-Un has already been groomed for a few years now by taking charge of the CMC in Kim Jong-Il's absence due to illness, and any General that doesn't back Un is going to feel the wrath of the secret police.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 18, 2011)

Good riddance                     .


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 18, 2011)

Can't say what will happen next, but very nice to hear this.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh fuck, this is bad...

It is being reported that Kim Jong-un will have a regent in the form of his Uncle Chang Sung-taek, who is in charge of entire North Korean military. This guy is batshit crazy compared to KJI. This guy is the one who encouraged KJI to point nuclear missiles at Japan, and now he is succeeded as a de-facto leader of North Korean Worker's Party.
At the moment, South Korea just announced that they are in military stand-by mode just in case of any radical offensive movements from North Korea.

US military bases in Korea has also been alerted for possible attack.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Dec 18, 2011)

Graeme said:


> Can't say what will happen next, but very nice to hear this.



The same as Cuba when Castro stepped down I'd imagine. Business as usual but with a less respected person in charge.


----------



## Mael (Dec 18, 2011)

Elim Rawne said:


> Sad news, especially when tyrants like Berlusconi and Netanyahu are still alive



Pretty sad troll attempt even if two said leaders aren't really upstanding.



Megaharrison said:


> Kim Jong-Un will take over now. However this is gonna send serious shockwaves across the DPRK Central Military Committee, the de facto ruling body of the country. Kimmy was vital to keeping that den of jackals in line.
> 
> Kim Jong-Un has already been groomed for a few years now by taking charge of the CMC in Kim Jong-Il's absence due to illness, and any General that doesn't back Un is going to feel the wrath of the secret police.



ExoSkel said it well.  Fattycakes unfortunately is still wholly inexperienced.  He's a spoiled son of a crazed yet wily leader who has had the military keep the nation under its heel for over 60 years.  He'll be the power in name for a little while as the generals really control the game.  There is no way that the generals are going to listen to Kim Jong-Un initially, not when they've had so many luxuries at the moment.

Good riddance to the shitstain and hopefully, albeit hiccups, this is one step closer to Korean unification with a weaker leader in the North and the South still strong as ever.


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 18, 2011)

I really hope a big change occurs here.

I also hope that Kim Jon Un is a much weaker leader.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 18, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Oh fuck, this is bad...
> 
> It is being reported that Kim Jong-un will have a regent in the form of his Uncle Chang Sung-taek, who is in charge of entire North Korean military. This guy is batshit crazy compared to KJI. This guy is the one who encouraged KJI to point nuclear missiles at Japan, and now he is succeeded as a de-facto leader of North Korean Worker's Party.
> At the moment, South Korea just announced that they are in military stand-by mode just in case of any radical offensive movements from North Korea.
> ...



If that's true, then NK will actually do something now rather than spit out threats with nothing to back it up. Let the shitstorm ensue


----------



## Mael (Dec 18, 2011)

Mintaka said:


> I really hope a big change occurs here.
> 
> I also hope that Kim Jon Un is a much weaker leader.



Weak is a double-edged sword here.  Weak means less diplomatic muscle against Seoul, but weak also means more power grabbing by the experienced generals and China-contacts.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 18, 2011)

a lot of trolls died this year, wins for america and the free world.


----------



## whatuwan (Dec 18, 2011)

2011 is such a good year ​


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 18, 2011)

Report says South Korean military is in alert-mode Jindo-3, which is equivalent to DEFCON-3.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Dec 18, 2011)

Good riddance to that degenerate tyrannical asshole.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 18, 2011)

There won't be a North Korean attack right now. Worst case scenario is a civil war between the Generals on the CMC erupts and SK gets dragged in, but that won't manifest for a while probably.

Really, this is the best chance since the Korean War for Korean reunification though. It could really happen right now, but unfortunately I see this unprecedented opportunity being squandered.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 18, 2011)

Will be interesting to see what happens next.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Dec 18, 2011)

Megaharrison said:


> There won't be a North Korean attack right now. Worst case scenario is a civil war between the Generals on the CMC erupts and SK gets dragged in, but that won't manifest for a while probably.
> 
> Really, this is the best chance since the Korean War for Korean reunification though. It could really happen right now, but unfortunately I see this unprecedented opportunity being squandered.



How exactly could this opportunity be taken advantage of?


----------



## Mael (Dec 18, 2011)

Narutofann12 said:


> How exactly could this opportunity be taken advantage of?



The chaos in leadership weakens the NK platform in the ill-fated six party talks that's for sure.


----------



## geG (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## Patchouli (Dec 18, 2011)

Let the power struggles begin.

I'm willing to bet the power struggle over who should lead NK will lead to the collapse of the country.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Dec 18, 2011)

Mael said:


> The chaos in leadership weakens the NK platform in the ill-fated six party talks that's for sure.



Chaos how? It's been set in stone that Kim Jong-Un will take over once his dad died, unless there's a hostile take over.

Only way I see change happening is that the N Korean people don't respect Kim Jong-Un and push for unification or overthrow the government (Though the latter is pretty unlikely).


----------



## Mael (Dec 18, 2011)

JJ Demon said:


> Chaos how? It's been set in stone that Kim Jong-Un will take over once his dad died.
> 
> Only way I see change happening is that the N Korean people don't respect Kim Jong-Un and push for unification or overthrow the government (Though the latter is pretty unlikely).



You don't really get it, do you?

North Korea's military has sometimes acted independently of NK's leadership both seen and unseen.  Those generals aren't going to give obeisance to someone so inexperienced and who wasn't coached by someone like Kim Il-Sung.  Kim Jong-Un may have some education but it was what...only a few years?  He'll be eaten alive by the generals and Seoul before he could form something coherent.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Dec 18, 2011)

Mael said:


> The chaos in leadership weakens the NK platform in the ill-fated six party talks that's for sure.



The uncle regent who already seemed to be in control for some time, doesn't seem to be that much of a weak leader who can't keep things in control. He also apparently has an important position in the governing body of NK armed force. But we will see.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 18, 2011)

JJ Demon said:


> Chaos how? It's been set in stone that Kim Jong-Un will take over once his dad died, unless there's a hostile take over.
> 
> Only way I see change happening is that the N Korean people don't respect Kim Jong-Un and push for unification or overthrow the government (Though the latter is pretty unlikely).



There's not a chance in hell Kim Kyong Hui would let Kim Jong Un rule the country, even if it were Kim Jong-il's dying wish.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 18, 2011)

Narutofann12 said:


> The uncle regent who already seemed to be in control for some time, doesn't seem to be that much of a weak leader who can't keep things in control. He also apparently has an important position in the governing body of NK armed force. But we will see.


Only difference is that he is now the de-facto leader of the Worker's Party.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 18, 2011)

The only sensible thing to do now is watch how things develop


----------



## TDM (Dec 18, 2011)

The Space Kwanzaa said:


> The only sensible thing to do now is watch how things develop


No, we should be unreasonable and predict _crazy_ things!


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Dec 18, 2011)

Mael said:


> You don't really get it, do you?
> 
> North Korea's military has sometimes acted independently of NK's leadership both seen and unseen.  Those generals aren't going to give obeisance to someone so inexperienced and who wasn't coached by someone like Kim Il-Sung.  Kim Jong-Un may have some education but it was what...only a few years?  He'll be eaten alive by the generals and Seoul before he could form something coherent.





Ms. T said:


> There's not a chance in hell Kim Kyong Hui would let Kim Jong Un rule the country, even if it were Kim Jong-il's dying wish.



You've seen how the N. Korean people worship the ground "Dear leader" walked on, just like they did Kim Il-sung. There's almost no doubt that they'd worship Kim Jong-un just the same. There is no way that anyone would dare usurp Jong-un (since he's basically the son of god in N. Korea) of power and risk the backlash the N. Korean would have against them.

The way I see it, there is a chance that could happen since it's one of those cases where daddy isn't there to save him anymore. But since the Kim family has always had a cult of personality around them, there's almost no doubt in my mind that it's just going to follow suit for Jong-un.

I might be giving him too much credit, but that's how I look at it.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 18, 2011)

JJ Demon said:


> You've seen how the N. Korean people worship the ground "Dear leader" walked on, just like they did Kim Il-sung. There's almost no doubt that they'd worship Kim Jong-un just the same. There is no way that anyone would dare usurp Jong-un (since he's basically the son of god in N. Korea) of power and risk the backlash the N. Korean would have against them.
> 
> The way I see it, there is a chance that could happen since it's one of those cases where daddy isn't there to save him anymore. But since the Kim family has always had a cult of personality around them, there's almost no doubt in my mind that it's just going to follow suit for Jong-un.



Problem there is that Kim Jong Il's sister has been fairly public for many years. Kim Jong Un has only just been publicly active to the North Korean people for the last year.

Should be an interesting month.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Dec 18, 2011)

I wonder if the US will try to promote democracy there too, it's working for Libya


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 18, 2011)

SoLiOZuZ said:


> I wonder if the US will try to promote democracy there too, it's working for Libya



Implying changing North Korea and changing Libya are even in the same scale.


----------



## Mael (Dec 18, 2011)

SoLiOZuZ said:


> I wonder if the US will try to promote democracy there too, it's working for Libya



You're quite dumb over this region, aren't you?


----------



## SpaceMook (Dec 18, 2011)

, well this is a surprise.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Dec 18, 2011)

RIP...  I guess 

Too bad the NK regime won't end with him. 

Now on to the massive state funeral where 1.5 million people have to pretend to be sad.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Dec 18, 2011)

Mael said:


> You're quite dumb over this region, aren't you?



Lol, I wasn't being serious but perhaps you should take that stick out of your ass 

Oh and thanks for the neg


----------



## Mael (Dec 18, 2011)

SoLiOZuZ said:


> Lol, I wasn't being serious but perhaps you should take that stick out of your ass
> 
> Oh and thanks for the neg



I've heard stupid things before and I took a 50/50 chance on your seriousness after seeing a previous history of posts.


----------



## The Great Oneddd (Dec 18, 2011)

This is good but also bad art the same time.  His kid is spoiled so it can get worse our the military generals will kill him.  Hope that south Korea doesn't get attacked with this change.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Dec 19, 2011)

I hope the NK doesn't do anything rash like, say, start shooting missiles juuuuust outside the borders of US territory just to troll them


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 19, 2011)

Died at 69....pftttttt-


----------



## Taco (Dec 19, 2011)

Things won't change until that brother-in-law of his goes too. Jong Un will be easy to take out when he's all by himself... 



Shinigami Perv said:


> Now on to the massive state funeral where 1.5 million people have to pretend to be sad.



Pretend? There's a reason they're brainwashed from such an early age.


----------



## bullsh3t (Dec 19, 2011)

What a wonderful Christmas gift from North Korea to everyone in the world.


----------



## neodragzero (Dec 19, 2011)

Now that another dictator is dead, how bad will his son be?


----------



## Altron (Dec 19, 2011)

bullsh3t said:


> What a wonderful Christmas gift from North Korea to everyone in the world.


A good way to end this year and ring in the new one.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 19, 2011)

Dictators and bad guys are going like the celebrities did in 09


----------



## soulnova (Dec 19, 2011)

Guys, I heard someone say NK and SK were now at war. Tell me he is just trolling, please.


----------



## siyrean (Dec 19, 2011)

I suddenly have the urge for chicken.  


*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYnL5oUePM8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aiku (Dec 19, 2011)

OH SNAP.


----------



## Mael (Dec 19, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Guys, I heard someone say NK and SK were now at war. Tell me he is just trolling, please.



Trolltastic.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 19, 2011)

That would be awesome if SK did a drive-by at his funeral. That's how you fucking troll.


----------



## SharinganSasori (Dec 19, 2011)

Mael said:


> Trolltastic.



Except, no.

They are at war. They have been for the last half a century.

Technically speaking.


----------



## Mael (Dec 19, 2011)

SharinganSasori said:


> Except, no.
> 
> They are at war. They have been for the last half a century.
> 
> Technically speaking.



soulnova meant in the sense that they were within the immediate action of attacking, which in this case is no.


----------



## SharinganSasori (Dec 19, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Guys, I heard *someone say NK and SK were now at war.* Tell me he is just trolling, please.





Mael said:


> soulnova meant in the sense that they were within the immediate action of attacking, which in this case is no.



Semantics.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 19, 2011)

Homefront 


Dying at 69?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 19, 2011)

Irrelevant.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 19, 2011)

Kim Jong-Un is now the world's first 29-year old to be supreme leader over his own Communist dictatorship, *with nukes*. We'll see what he does with this. The best case scenario is that he becomes the Deng Xiaoping of North Korea.

But as people have pointed out, Korea has a Confucian tradition, which puts heavy emphasis on respect for your elders. Therefore Jong-Un will be expected to pay careful attention to the "advice" of the older generals and party members. At first probably to the point of someone else being in practice the leader.

The highest leader that are still active should be people born in the 50's and 60's. But since Kim Jong-Il's children were born in the 70's and onward, these people do not get a leader who is around the same age as themselves, which might lead them to appoint an unofficial leader behind Kim Jong-Un's throne.


----------



## whatuwan (Dec 19, 2011)

CNN says he died from a *heart attack...*


----------



## kristibrud (Dec 19, 2011)

Suddenly my sig seems more appropriate


----------



## Jin-E (Dec 19, 2011)

The best golfer in the world has died


----------



## Burke (Dec 19, 2011)

Dictators and terrorist leaders dropping like flies.

I dub 2011, "The Year the West Won".


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm not sure how to respond to this...


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 19, 2011)

Waiting how long till there is an Central Bank!!!


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks like he was...

*puts on sunglasses*

Il.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 19, 2011)

Does anyone else thinks Un looks more like an ugly than his dad and the generals look silly with thos big hats on their small bodies?


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 19, 2011)

Notice that the South Korean presidential election is in December 2012, and as the constitution forbids Lee Myong-Bak to run again, we will get a new face.

China will also have a change of leadership when Hu Jintao resigns as party chairman in 2012 and as president on 2013. Xi Jinping is expected to succeed him.

The personal chemistry between Kim Jong-Un, the South Korean president and Xi Jingping might have an influence on the future of Korea.

A Swedish Korea expert said on TV it's unlikely that anything radical will happen in North Korea at the moment, since they are right now mourning Kim Jong-Il until his funeral on December 28th. After that, Kim Jong-Un's first task as leader will be preparing for the nationwide celebreation of Kim Il-Sung's 100th birthday on April 15 2012.

Only after that will the NK establishment start focusing on other things.

The expert said there appears to be two main factions in the NK establishment: the army and the party. The civilian party members are judged to represent the "liberal" option of the two, in North Korean terms. Kim Jong-Un is believed to be closer to the party than the army.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Dec 19, 2011)

Mael said:


> I've heard stupid things before and I took a 50/50 chance on your seriousness after seeing a previous history of posts.


When someone so keen on retaining power while holding his populous ignorant of the world only because it _may_ have some setbacks into his authority, passes away unexpectedly, jokes are a must No you didn't


----------



## Taco (Dec 19, 2011)

St. Burke said:


> Dictators and terrorist leaders dropping like flies.
> 
> I dub 2011, "The Year the West Won".



And new ones are replacing them.

Are things really getting better?


----------



## K. (Dec 19, 2011)

ahaha you guys are funnny made my day


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Dec 19, 2011)

Mugabe is super old as well, if he dies before the end of the year, I will start to think something is going on with this year.

As for Kim-Jong-un being spoiled, he's the 3rd son, so I guess he's the least spoiled relatively, if his older brothers are considered worse choices.

It's not always bad when an old leader is replaced, Raul Castro turned out (so far) to be an improvement, even though people said at the time he was a hardliner moreso than Fidel.


----------



## Fireball (Dec 19, 2011)

Heart attack, huh?


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 19, 2011)

An interesting, more personal fact is that North Koreans, according to a guide on their tours, have a fixed age for marriage: 30 for men and 25 for women. It sounded like the Party more or less assigns you a spouse at this point. If so, we get to know who will be the first lady of NK next year.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't suppose there's any chance of someone not completely fucking evil taking over now?


----------



## butcher50 (Dec 19, 2011)

SoLiOZuZ said:


> squick squick



the retard has spoken.


----------



## tinhamodic (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, rumors have been going around for a long time about his health. But you know everyone in NK will be forced to shed crocodile tears.


----------



## emROARS (Dec 19, 2011)

What I find really sad is how the N.Korean people are mourning him, as though he was a great person. 

Goes to show just how much they haven't been told/brainwashed into thinking.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 19, 2011)

yeah once saw this nat geo segment and was baffled how the n. koreans praise this tyrant


----------



## butcher50 (Dec 19, 2011)

emROARS said:


> What I find really sad is how the N.Korean people are mourning him, as though he was a great person.
> 
> Goes to show just how much they haven't been told/brainwashed into thinking.





Kirihara said:


> yeah once saw this nat geo segment and was baffled how the n. koreans praise this tyrant



i'm pretty sure that NOT showing your sadness and tears about the leader's passing is a serious grounds for a negative police visitation


----------



## emROARS (Dec 19, 2011)

butcher50 said:


> i'm pretty sure that NOT showing your sadness and tears about the leader's passing is a serious grounds for a negative police visitation



true but they don't have to be wailing on the floor like they are


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Dec 19, 2011)

Rob said:


> I don't suppose there's any chance of someone not completely fucking evil taking over now?



Kim Jong-il wasn't evil, it was all his adviser Ja'far's doing.


----------



## Mael (Dec 19, 2011)

I think of the world reactions I've recorded so far only China's has really been the predictable one...and by that I mean the saddening one.

Other Reactions:


> Kim Ok-tae, a 58-year old pastor from Seoul, South Korea:
> "The whole earth should celebrate it as much as Christmas. I am not at all afraid. I don't see any likelihood of North Korea lashing out unexpectedly."



This amused me.



> Brian Shin, a 30-year-old native South Korean who lives in Los Angeles:
> "Kim Jong Il died? You're sure about that? No way! I thought he was going to live forever!"



This was even better. 



> Swedish Foreign Minister Carl Bildt:
> "The death of a dictator is always a period of uncertainty for a dictatorship. And North Korea is the hardest dictatorship in our time."



Wisely said.


----------



## vampiredude (Dec 19, 2011)

Finally the evil douche is dead. Now while they are confused South Korea should strike a suprise attack. Yes a great opportunity has arisen.


----------



## Glued (Dec 19, 2011)

May his son not follow in his father's footsteps.


----------



## vampiredude (Dec 19, 2011)

Wishfull thinking


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 19, 2011)

How much of NK's problems were actually caused by Kim Jong-Il thoug? The political system was created by his father, and the economic collapse was linked to the fall of the  Soviet Union. Seems to me that aside from getting nukes, Jong-Il did not innovate much. You can blame him for sins of omission thoug, since he didn't reform his dad's system.

Also I know he shifted power from the Party to the army.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Dec 19, 2011)

People really think this changes anything? Kimmy's father has been dead for over 15 years and he's still the head of state in North Korea


----------



## Saufsoldat (Dec 19, 2011)

His son is now officially "the great successor". Looks like the Juche religion just got a trinity


----------



## kristibrud (Dec 19, 2011)

So i found this little gem


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 19, 2011)

wait and see

I suppose there were secret discussions between North and South Korea. The future of North Korea would depends on it desire to improve relationship with South Korea.
And what will do China ??? North Korea is part of their influence sphere.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Dec 19, 2011)

The people on tv made me die.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 19, 2011)

I hope the new Kim presses the big red button.


----------



## Mael (Dec 19, 2011)

mr_shadow said:


> How much of NK's problems were actually caused by Kim Jong-Il thoug? The political system was created by his father, and the economic collapse was linked to the fall of the  Soviet Union. Seems to me that aside from getting nukes, Jong-Il did not innovate much. You can blame him for sins of omission thoug, since he didn't reform his dad's system.
> 
> Also I know he shifted power from the Party to the army.



He continued the policies of juche.  Also, the fall of the USSR doesn't have the massive impact on Pyongyang as you'd think since their main benefactor was always China.  And why would he reform and lose grip on his power.  I fear you're being somewhat naive on this issue.  KJI also helped orchestrate the destruction of the North Korean Won through reform and garnered further scorn and isolation through terrorism and nuclear armament.  He shat on UN and Asian agreements while begging with the barrel of a gun.


----------



## Illairen (Dec 19, 2011)

I`m in tears


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 19, 2011)

Mael said:


> He continued the policies of juche.  Also, the fall of the USSR doesn't have the massive impact on Pyongyang as you'd think since their main benefactor was always China.  And why would he reform and lose grip on his power.  I fear you're being somewhat naive on this issue.  KJI also helped orchestrate the destruction of the North Korean Won through reform and garnered further scorn and isolation through terrorism and nuclear armament.  He shat on UN and Asian agreements while begging with the barrel of a gun.



I'm trying to nuance the "Kim Jong-Il was the devil!" image. 

Thinking about if he was really an evil mastermind or just a successor that continued to run things in the same way as Kim Il-Sung.

Unlike Mao, who _actively_ made life miserable for China with his odd campaigns like the Great Leap and the Cultural Revolution, Kim Jong-Il seems to have made North Korea miserable more by being passive when he should have acted.

Are you sure about the USSR thing? I'm pretty sure I've heard the economic colapse in the 90's was because Soviet life support got cut off.


----------



## Mael (Dec 19, 2011)

mr_shadow said:


> I'm trying to nuance the "Kim Jong-Il was the devil!" image.
> 
> Thinking about if he was really an evil mastermind or just a successor that continued to run things in the same way as Kim Il-Sung.
> 
> ...



Read about the Burma bombing and the Korean airline bombing and you'll rethink the nuance. I seriously wonder what possible reforms a dictator just like his dad could implement and keep that grip on power so tenaciously and garner unwavering loyalty while hostile to the South.  He was a mastermind.  He was a lot more conniving and strategic than you'd think, especially after manipulating Kim Dae-Jung and Roh Moo-Hyun with the failure of the Sunshine Policy.  There's nothing to nuance here.  Like father, like son.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 19, 2011)

How are things looking one year ahead of the South Korean presidential election btw? Will we get a hardliner or a softliner after Lee resigns?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 19, 2011)

Wasn't Kim Jong Un a rather passive and feminine boy?


----------



## Mael (Dec 19, 2011)

mr_shadow said:


> How are things looking one year ahead of the South Korean presidential election btw? Will we get a hardliner or a softliner after Lee resigns?



If they're lucky, another hardliner but just no one directly related to Lee.  Guy was great with NK but rather bleh domestically.



Miss Fortune said:


> Wasn't Kim Jong Un a rather passive and feminine boy?



I'd be forever lulzing if so.


----------



## Riotman (Dec 19, 2011)

He's dead now his son will take his place and probably rule the same way his father did.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## neodragzero (Dec 19, 2011)

Riotman said:


> He's dead now his son will take his place and probably rule the same way his father did.



Or maybe


----------



## Bioness (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Mochi (Dec 19, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> The people on tv made me die.



Hahaha me too


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 19, 2011)

> Kim is thought to have been born in 1983 or early 1984.[5] North Korean officials currently gave his date of birth as 8 January 1984.[10]
> 
> He attended the English-language International School of Berne, Switzerland until 1998 under a pseudonym.[11][12][13][14][15] Former classmates have asserted that he attended G?mlingen International School or Liebefeld public school. His pseudonym at G?mlingen was "Pak Chol" and he pretended to be the son of a driver, although in Liebefeld, the teacher told the class that he was from North Korea. An older student chaperoned him all the time. In Liebefeld, he told his friend Joao Micaelo that he was the son of the heir to the North Korea leader, though Micaelo said he didn't believe him at the time. He was described as a shy child who was uncommunicative with unfamiliar people and was only distinguished for his competitive nature, particularly in sports, and a fascination with the NBA and Michael Jordan. Allegedly, one friend claimed that he had met and even had pictures taken with Kobe Bryant and Toni Kukoč, but was unsure where.[16] He reportedly stayed in Switzerland until late 1999 or early 2000 when former classmates claimed he "disappeared." The ambassador of North Korea in Switzerland, Ri Tcheul, had a close relationship with him and acted as a mentor while there. Switzerland has always stayed neutral in the conflict between North and South Korea. The Kim clan is said to organise family meetings at Lake Geneva and Interlaken.[17]
> 
> ...



Source:


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah I also read somewhere his son is going to be the new General of North Korea.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 19, 2011)

I wonder if Kim Jong-Un will look like an old woman when he's old.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 19, 2011)

Ms. T said:


> I wonder if Kim Jong-Un will look like an old woman when he's old.



He suffers some of his father illness, including heart problems.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 19, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> He suffers some of his father illness, including heart problems.



That's sad to hear.

Heart problems aren't fun.


----------



## neodragzero (Dec 19, 2011)

So:



Talk about an inheritance.

EDIT: Fugly North Korean women.


----------



## Mael (Dec 19, 2011)

mr_shadow said:


> Source:



Now in power, he'll stop questioning real quick.  There are countries to extort.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 19, 2011)

> Kim is said to have studied computer science privately in Korea.



Confirmed computer nerd.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2011)

Damn, I should have put him on my "Year of the Dragon" death list.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 19, 2011)

Kim Jonh-un looks like the kid who got pushed into trash cans all the way til college.


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 19, 2011)

SK should challenge him to a Starcraft deathmatch for control over the peninsula.


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSWN6Qj98Iw[/YOUTUBE]

I'm probably a bad person for laughing at this.


----------



## vampiredude (Dec 19, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSWN6Qj98Iw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I'm probably a bad person for laughing at this.



if you try you can actually spot the fakers from the brain washed mob


----------



## Bioness (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Mael (Dec 19, 2011)

And here I am feeling zero sympathy for said grievers.  Guess I'm a bad guy.


----------



## TenshiNeko (Dec 19, 2011)

I saw reports that people were so sad and sobbing about his death. I don't get it. Does the government have them brainwashed into thinking he was doing good things for them, or are they afraid of being arrested if they don't sob?
WTF? Why grieve over a leader who lets your country get into the state NK is in, while he lived in lavish luxury?


----------



## Mael (Dec 19, 2011)

TenshiNeko said:


> I saw reports that people were so sad and sobbing about his death. I don't get it. Does the government have them brainwashed into thinking he was doing good things for them, or are they afraid of being arrested if they don't sob?
> WTF? Why grieve over a leader who lets your country get into the state NK is in, while he lives in lavish luxury?



Overt propaganda does wonders from the day you're born.  All nations are guilty of it, but North Korea does their Soviet-style that'd make the Chinese envious.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Dec 19, 2011)

I think people here don't quite understand the situation in NK. Nobody knows how brutal the new ruler will be and if there's even a hint that you're not completely devasted by Kimmy's death, you might just earn yourself and your family a gulag vacation.

Even moreso since they're on state television. Do you really NK's state-owned media would air anything about people *not* being sobbing messes after their dear leader's death?


----------



## Mael (Dec 19, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> I think people here don't quite understand the situation in NK. Nobody knows how brutal the new ruler will be and if there's even a hint that you're not completely devasted by Kimmy's death, you might just earn yourself and your family a gulag vacation.
> 
> Even moreso since they're on state television. Do you really NK's state-owned media would air anything about people *not* being sobbing messes after their dear leader's death?



You forget Sauf...people are so wrapped up in Israel and the Middle East that no one pays attention to many Asian matters unless it's China trolling another Asian.


----------



## baconbits (Dec 19, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Those poor brain washed people.



I hear they also started a hunger strike for "dear leader".  Then again they started those hunger strikes 17 years ago...


----------



## Mael (Dec 19, 2011)

baconbits said:


> I hear they also started a hunger strike for "dear leader".  Then again they started those hunger strikes 17 years ago...



Very true.

Juche does wonders on the body and mind.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 19, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Oh fuck, this is bad...
> 
> It is being reported that Kim Jong-un will have a regent in the form of his Uncle Chang Sung-taek, who is in charge of entire North Korean military. This guy is batshit crazy compared to KJI. This guy is the one who encouraged KJI to point nuclear missiles at Japan, and now he is succeeded as a de-facto leader of North Korean Worker's Party.
> At the moment, South Korea just announced that they are in military stand-by mode just in case of any radical offensive movements from North Korea.
> ...



Yeah, I'm not thinking this'll end well. IF Chang-Sung Taek takes over, shit is going to hit the fan.


----------



## emROARS (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 19, 2011)

Can we start banning everyone who uses the T word?

Or at least who uses it incessantly or incorrectly like they're funny?


----------



## vampiredude (Dec 19, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Can we start banning everyone who uses the T word?
> 
> Or at least who uses it incessantly or incorrectly like they're funny?



I agree so much with this, that it actually hurts the part of my brain which grants me the ability to agree with things.


----------



## Friday (Dec 19, 2011)

I bet this will go through peacefully, unlike all you pessimists.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 19, 2011)

Picture of Kin Jung Un when he was at school in Switzerland.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 19, 2011)

TenshiNeko said:


> I saw reports that people were so sad and sobbing about his death. I don't get it. Does the government have them brainwashed into thinking he was doing good things for them, or are they afraid of being arrested if they don't sob?
> WTF? Why grieve over a leader who lets your country get into the state NK is in, while he lived in lavish luxury?



They're brought up from day 1 thinking the man is a God. NK propaganda states that he was born on a divine mountain and all the animals came to witness his birth (similar to Jesus) and that he can control the weather. It really takes the Communist cult of personality to the next level.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Dec 19, 2011)

Megaharrison said:


> They're brought up from day 1 thinking the man is a God. NK propaganda states that he was born on a divine mountain and all the animals came to witness his birth (similar to Jesus) and that he can control the weather. It really takes the Communist cult of personality to the next level.



Don't forget the birds that sang Korean songs when he was born


----------



## Mael (Dec 19, 2011)

Friday said:


> I bet this will go through peacefully, unlike all you pessimists.



Realism =/= pessimism.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 19, 2011)

Japan expresses its condolences over Kim Jong il's death


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 19, 2011)

honestly his successor is weak as i see it and i fear a stronger general will take over or some shit...i dont give a crap who runs NK just as long as they dont bother their neighbors...KJI was the best troll ever, enjoy hell you douche


----------



## Parallax (Dec 19, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Japan expresses its condolences over Kim Jong il's death



those condolences are the fakest since the Raiders said they'll miss Al Davis


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 19, 2011)

dummy plug said:


> honestly his successor is weak as i see it and i fear a stronger general will take over or some shit...i dont give a crap who runs NK just as long as they dont bother their neighbors...KJI was the best troll ever, enjoy hell you douche


His son is just a figurehead at the moment. His uncle Chang Sung-taek, who is head of the National Defence Commission of North Korea and control of the entire army of DPRK, is the de-facto leader.


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 19, 2011)

exactly, the guy is just a puppet and i think he likes it that way...all the luxuries he wants and none of the responsibility and pressure


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 19, 2011)

A lot of North Koreans (most?) genuinely love the Leaders. They don't see a connection between the Leaders and the state their country is in.

Most have no information about the outside world since travel abroad is restricted to high-ranking party and military officials and their families (every now and then you find the kids of officials studying in Chinese universities). Internet access is also non-existant or most people, so what contact you have with the outside might be if you can catch South Korean TV. And even then SK society is too different from NK for people who have never been abroad to really understand.

Those that do travel abroad blame the state of NK on outside factors, like sanctions and the aggression of the US which forces them to keep militarized.

North Koreans who flee to other countries seem to mostly not do so for ideological reasons. They flee because of hunger or the threat of hunger. Even when living in South Korea they apologize for leaving North Korea, saying they had no choice but to flee, but that they still love their home country.

You sometimes get ideological criticism when party officials themselves defect. I know there was this really high-up guy before (forgot the name) who was one of the founders of the Juche ideology, who left NK because he felt Kim Jong-Il had betrayed the legacy of Kim Il-Sung. The latter still being infallible.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## jiraiyaskid (Dec 19, 2011)

just because  he was an evil man dosent mean his son trying to do the same thing


----------



## Mael (Dec 19, 2011)

jiraiyaskid said:


> just because  he was an evil man dosent mean his son trying to do the same thing



Welcome to Pyongyang politics...you must be new here.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 19, 2011)

It seems like macho man got to him because of what he did to hulk hogan 




Megaharrison said:


> They're brought up from day 1 thinking the man is a God. NK propaganda states that he was born on a divine mountain and all the animals came to witness his birth (similar to Jesus) and that he can control the weather. It really takes the Communist cult of personality to the next level.


the guy was a hell of a narcissist


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 19, 2011)

When it comes to Kim family relations, I think life imitates art. And a few pictures say more than a thousand words.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 19, 2011)

There was a woman on one of the videos who said that he loved them all so much that he made them work harder to feed the country, bawling her eyes out like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## reaperunique (Dec 19, 2011)

It's not like it will make any difference. As long as those fucks don't cross their borders too much.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 19, 2011)

I say good fucking riddance.


----------



## g_core18 (Dec 19, 2011)

And nothing of value was lost.


----------



## -Dargor- (Dec 19, 2011)

Hopefully Chang Sung (lolreally?) is stupid/crazy enough to start something


----------



## AlphaRooster (Dec 19, 2011)

As long as i don't have to see to stupid-ass glasses anymore. Wonder about the future of S Korea though?




*Spoiler*: _unnecessary troll moment_ 



Good things come in threes. Castro, Kim, and next year...Obama


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 19, 2011)

-Dargor- said:


> Hopefully *Chang Sung (lolreally?)* is stupid/crazy enough to start something



It's Chang Sung-Taek.

Chang (张) is a Chinese and Korean family name meaning "wide". In China it is the third most common surname, not sure about in Korea.

Sung (成) means "to become, to increase, to grow into".
Taek (泽) means "brilliance"

So his personal name means "Promotes brilliance". At least judging by the Chinese characters used to write it.


----------



## Samehada (Dec 19, 2011)

Not sure if I should be happy he is dead, or terrified that his own son is taking his place.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 19, 2011)

mr_shadow said:


> It's Chang Sung-Taek.
> 
> Chang (张) is a Chinese and Korean family name meaning "wide". In China it is the third most common surname, not sure about in Korea.
> 
> ...


His name is actually pronounced Jang Sung-taek or Jang Song-taek. There is no "Chang" pronunciation when you say his name in Korean, nor there is Korean last name that starts with "Chang".

You know how translating asian names and words into English always gets fucked up...


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Dec 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yr8oBFXXnts&feature=g-u&context=G21a86c4FUAAAAAAABAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 19, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> His name is actually pronounced Jang Sung-taek or Jang Song-taek. There is no "Chang" pronunciation when you say his name in Korean, nor there is Korean last name that starts with "Chang".
> 
> You know how translating asian names and words into English always gets fucked up...



In Chinese it's romanized "Zhang", but I've seen the Korean version romanized as "Chang".

I thougt if I explain what Korean names mean, people won't make fun of them. Otherwise it's inviting to do things like:

Kim Il-Sung, the worst singer in Korea
Kim Jong-Il, was sick from an early age
Kim Jong-Un, the young leader


----------



## ElusiveGamer (Dec 19, 2011)

I was shocked he died at 69. Frankly, I expected him to go further than this.... :\

I guess it was just his time. I was also shocked that in Prague people were lighting candles for him. This, for a man who lead communist nation and made the nation totally beyond words obsessed with him and care less for themselves, sounds really strange for me. >,>'


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 19, 2011)

ElusiveGamer said:


> I was also shocked that in Prague people were lighting candles for him.


I know those Czech Republican people lighted candle for their former president Vaclav Havel's recent death, but Kim Jong il? 

Where is the source because I call bullshit on that one.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm certain it is for the former Czec president.  Just some idiot tried to show how bad some European country is by saying they are praying for Kim and lighting candles for him.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Dec 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFlosNODqhE[/YOUTUBE]

Just saying...


----------



## Mael (Dec 20, 2011)

Raw footage of more KJI death reaction:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pQ9_4j4uUk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 20, 2011)

Mael said:


> Raw footage of more KJI death reaction:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pQ9_4j4uUk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


lol, saw that coming.


----------



## Karasu444 (Dec 20, 2011)

good riddance he's dead


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 20, 2011)

Mael said:


> Raw footage of more KJI death reaction:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pQ9_4j4uUk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



One of the best Youtube vids I'd ever scene. Those guy's expressions and emotions in that vid look unreal.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 20, 2011)

Any guesses on where Kim Jong-Il will be buried? Will they put him next to Kim Il-Sung in the already existing maosoleum, or will they build a completely new one for him? If each leader gets his own massive tomb, North Korea can start competing with Egypt in a couple of generations...

In China, Mao Zedong was put to rest in a maosoleum in Beijing inspired by Lenin's in Moscow. This later served as inspiration for Kim's in Pyongyang. Deng Xiaoping said he did not seek a cult of personality after his death, so he had all his useful organs donated to science and the rest of the body cremated. I believe the ashes were spread out at sea.

The short-lived leader Hua Guofeng who served between Mao and Deng was declared to have comitted political errors and was therefore not given a state funeral. Instead he was put to rest as a normal Chinese citizen, which usualy means cremation.

What are the normal Korean burial customs anyway?

*Edit:*

Here is a picture of Kim Jong-Il meeting former Swedish prime minister, and at the time EU chairman, G?ran Persson in 2001. Persson is so far the only western leader to visit North Korea while in office. Sweden might be the western country that has the "least bad" relations with NK.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 20, 2011)

2012 IS GOING TO BE SO MUCH FUN!



Cue maniacal Joker laugh


----------



## Raiden (Dec 20, 2011)

Get dem nukes


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 20, 2011)

Everything will not be okay, you're deluding yourself, it's propaganda, and stupid.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 20, 2011)

AlphaRooster said:


> Good things come in threes. Castro, Kim, and next year...Obama



Osama, Gadaffi, Kim

There is your 3 for the year.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 20, 2011)

I believe China will try it best to keep the same situation with the new leader Kim-Jung-Un. North Korea is a good buffer state and they wouldn't want to let this buffer state disappear in a Korean unification. It's also in the interest of China to avoid war between the two Koreas. North Korea can't win this war and China will lose an ally in the region.

People would disagree with me but for me, it's part of the cold war between the US and China.


----------



## Mael (Dec 20, 2011)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> I believe China will try it best to keep the same situation with the new leader Kim-Jung-Un. North Korea is a good buffer state and they wouldn't want to let this buffer state disappear in a Korean unification. It's also in the interest of China to avoid war between the two Koreas. North Korea can't win this war and China will lose an ally in the region.
> 
> People would disagree with me but for me, it's part of the cold war between the US and China.



Actually no disagreement here.  That is pretty much the Chinese policy.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 20, 2011)

Goova said:


> Everything will not be okay, you're deluding yourself, it's propaganda, and stupid.



>Looks like someone mistook my signature for my post.

It will be ok .


----------



## neko-sennin (Dec 20, 2011)

Good riddance.

The world is already a better place, which is a sad testament to anyone's life.



Megaharrison said:


> Kim Jong-Un will take over now. However this is gonna send serious shockwaves across the DPRK Central Military Committee, the de facto ruling body of the country. Kimmy was vital to keeping that den of jackals in line.
> 
> Kim Jong-Un has already been groomed for a few years now by taking charge of the CMC in Kim Jong-Il's absence due to illness, and any General that doesn't back Un is going to feel the wrath of the secret police.



So basically, another tyrant so detached from reality that no one's allowed to say "no" to him?


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 20, 2011)

neko-sennin said:


> So basically, another tyrant so detached from reality that no one's allowed to say "no" to him?



We don't know yet. He could be a new Deng Xiaoping. But he could also be a new Bashar al-Assad.

al-Assad studied in the west (London I think it was), just as Kim studied in Switzerland. It was believed that Bashar had been influenced by the liberal British society and would be a softer leader than his father when he took over. We can see now how well that went...

It's lolworthy that Jong-Un at one point confided in one of his Swiss friends and told him "I'm actually not [South Korean name]. I'm really the grandson of Kim Il-Sung, the leader of North Korea". The friend didn't believe him at the time.

Jong-Un should open his first public speech with "First of all, [Swiss name], *I told you so!*. As for the American imperialists [...]"


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## Mael (Dec 21, 2011)

NK Military is Power-Sharing with Fattycakes Kim

What a shocker...


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 21, 2011)

> Fattycakes



Is that his official title now?


----------



## Mael (Dec 21, 2011)

Ms. T said:


> Is that his official title now?



I find it most fitting.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 21, 2011)

Mael said:


> I find it most fitting.



I see what you did there.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 21, 2011)

considering he hasn't done much then i don't think we should be condeming him just yet...

At least give him time to eat his ascension cake geeze


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 21, 2011)

I've heard a lot of rumbling about the possibility of this guy being used as a figurehead while the old guard generals and party members pull the strings. Kim Jong-Il didn't live long enough to properly elevate him to full power, so it's plausible he's in a weak position and won't be able to control his own bootlickers. I think the most dangerous situation of all would be if one of the old guys from the original revolution took power - maybe a guy with a happy trigger finger who was waiting for old Kim to kick it for years so he could throw the fuck you finger up at South Korea.


----------



## Mael (Dec 21, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> considering he hasn't done much then i don't think we should be condeming him just yet...
> 
> At least give him time to eat his ascension cake geeze



From the looks of it he had his cake and then some.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 21, 2011)

The NK stays together because of the cult of personality. Unlike other communist countries, the people are devoted to the supreme leader and not the ideals of communism and the party. End the bloodline and there is a pretty good chance that the whole system collapses.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 21, 2011)

From my perspective, and correct me if you disagree, it seems the natural charisma of this family is running very thin as the years go by. The grandfather seemed to be the most popular and naturally charismatic of all. Many of them were immediately loyal to the son because of their absolute devotion to the grandfather..but this chubby little grandkid? He doesn't seem to have an ounce of personality whatsoever. Maybe it's too early to tell but he seems a far cry from Kim Il-Sung.


----------



## MunchKing (Dec 21, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> From my perspective, and correct me if you disagree, it seems the natural charisma of this family is running very thin as the years go by. The grandfather seemed to be the most popular and naturally charismatic of all. Many of them were immediately loyal to the son because of their absolute devotion to the grandfather..but this chubby little grandkid? He doesn't seem to have an ounce of personality whatsoever. Maybe it's too early to tell but he seems a far cry from Kim Il-Sung.



The entire family are clowns. Clowns that reign supreme over millions of people , but still. The eldest was stripped of succession rights because he wanted to go to Disney in Japan and was caught with a fake passport.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 21, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> From my perspective, and correct me if you disagree, it seems the natural charisma of this family is running very thin as the years go by. The grandfather seemed to be the most popular and naturally charismatic of all. Many of them were immediately loyal to the son because of their absolute devotion to the grandfather..but this chubby little grandkid? He doesn't seem to have an ounce of personality whatsoever. Maybe it's too early to tell but he seems a far cry from Kim Il-Sung.



Kim Il-Sung was the only one of his dynasty remotely competent, and he too made a lot of strategic blunders throughout his rule.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 22, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> From my perspective, and correct me if you disagree, it seems the natural charisma of this family is running very thin as the years go by. The grandfather seemed to be the most popular and naturally charismatic of all. Many of them were immediately loyal to the son because of their absolute devotion to the grandfather..but this chubby little grandkid? He doesn't seem to have an ounce of personality whatsoever. Maybe it's too early to tell but *he seems a far cry from Kim Il-Sung.*



Politicaly we don't know, but geneticly he seems similar. The first time I saw the adult Kim Jong-Un I thougt his grandfather had stood up from the grave.

*Kim Il-Sung:*


*Kim Jong-Un:*


----------



## bullsh3t (Dec 22, 2011)

mr_shadow said:


> Politicaly we don't know, but geneticly he seems similar. The first time I saw the adult Kim Jong-Un I thougt his grandfather had stood up from the grave.
> 
> *Kim Il-Sung:*
> 
> ...



All Asians look the same


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 22, 2011)

just grandfather-grandson


----------



## kristibrud (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Mael (Dec 22, 2011)

mr_shadow said:


> Politicaly we don't know, but geneticly he seems similar. The first time I saw the adult Kim Jong-Un I thougt his grandfather had stood up from the grave.
> 
> *Kim Il-Sung:*
> 
> ...



I don't think that's what Pilaf meant.

I think he meant in terms of strength of character, political experience, etc.  KIS fought the Japanese occupation and of course orchestrated the Korean War who then had to rely on Chinese intervention against the UN intervention.

Fattycakes is none of that.


----------



## Kiss (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Will Of Fire (Dec 22, 2011)

omg the exaggerated crying. BUHAHAHA.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't know if they force themselves to cry because they were educate to believe Kim-Jung-Il was like a god. 
I also noticed in Asia that when someone die, they strongly cry. We are more reserved in the West.


----------



## deceptive (Dec 22, 2011)

Kiss said:


> I laugh my ass off when I see all these fake tears.
> 
> Being forced to cry must suck big time.



It's very debatable how fake they are. When you are raised from the get go that your leader is basically a god that can do no wrong and continuously brainwashed for decades the realization of his death is shocking, scary and painful. Your whole world crumbles. 

From our perspective as outsiders it's very hard to understand, or even grasp the concept but for a lot of them (not all, naturally) it's reality.

Kathleen Taylor, a neuroscientist and physiologist at Oxford explains some of the concepts behind brainwashing in her book 

Nukes and insanity of their leaders aren't the only scary things when it comes to North Korea.


----------



## kannoos (Dec 22, 2011)

I wonder if Kim Jong-Un will end up becoming a complete puppet of his aunt and uncle and the military or whether he'll retain a modicum of influence. He hasn't given the impression of being a dominant personality thus far.




Le M?le Dominant said:


> I don't know if they force themselves to cry because they were educate to believe Kim-Jung-Il was like a god.
> I also noticed in Asia that when someone die, they strongly cry. We are more reserved in the West.



Asia is a big place.


----------



## Mael (Dec 22, 2011)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> I don't know if they force themselves to cry because they were educate to believe Kim-Jung-Il was like a god.
> I also noticed in Asia that when someone die, they strongly cry. We are more reserved in the West.



Yes and no.  I say yes because the propaganda machine in Pyongyang dwarfs the power any FOX News could ever have, and many North Koreans do actually view the Kims as demigods.  However, the way I see it is that those who are crying are actually crying save for ones and twos.  The real people not wanting to cry are too busy eating tree bark or grass to cry.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 22, 2011)

I also believe a part of the population is aware about the external world via China and secretly hope the end of the regime. But I don't think this part of the population is huge.


----------



## Cherry~Blossom (Dec 22, 2011)

It's either cry or die.

I kinda feel sorry for the people there.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 22, 2011)

I feel sorry for "Comrade Lee" who studied Chinese with me in Beijing. He must be devastated


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 22, 2011)

Mael said:


> I don't think that's what Pilaf meant.
> 
> I think he meant in terms of strength of character, political experience, etc.  KIS fought the Japanese occupation and of course orchestrated the Korean War who then had to rely on Chinese intervention against the UN intervention.
> 
> Fattycakes is none of that.



TBH you can't really put all the blame of the Korean war on KIS.  Both sides were firing at each other basically from the day the first border was decided and even the South Korean leadership was drumming up calls for force reunification of the peninsular.

Not trying to defend the guy but both sides really wanted this war and it was really down to who was going to strike first and how hard.  If KIS hadn't struck first the south koreans would have at a time of their choosing the same year or a year later.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 22, 2011)

Mael said:


> I don't think that's what Pilaf meant.
> 
> I think he meant in terms of strength of character, political experience, etc.  KIS fought the Japanese occupation and of course orchestrated the Korean War who then had to rely on Chinese intervention against the UN intervention.
> 
> Fattycakes is none of that.



imo my view of the Korean War changed after reading "Mao the Unknown Story" by Jung Chang. KIS was more of a patsy egged on by Mao, who needed a war in the Korean Peninsula to keep China Stalin's most important ally and thus receive mountains of military aid. War wouldn't have happened if it wasn't for Mao.

KIS was far more competent (and even less brutal, though that doesn't say much) then his successors but he was still a twat. Made huge blunders in the Korean War, allowed his country to degenerate into the sad state it is today with that "Juche" nonsense, started this BS of being worshiped as a God, and utterly failed in having DPRK compete with ROK, nevermind surpass it.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 22, 2011)

Dear Leader was truly divine.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 22, 2011)

Megaharrison said:


> imo my view of the Korean War changed after reading "Mao the Unknown Story" by Jung Chang.



Don't spoil anything for me I'm still finishing up the part where he kidnapped Shang-kai-sheck


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 22, 2011)

Mael said:


> I don't think that's what Pilaf meant.
> 
> I think he meant in terms of strength of character, political experience, etc.  KIS fought the Japanese occupation and of course orchestrated the Korean War who then had to rely on Chinese intervention against the UN intervention.
> 
> Fattycakes is none of that.



Yes, that's exactly what I meant.

KIS actually cultivated his cult of personality by being there physically on the front lines doing all those things. He exaggerated a lot to make himself seem a much larger figure than he actually was, as all totalitarian leaders do, but the fact remains that much of his personality was built on his reputation as a powerful leader. 

Notice the difference between the reactions to his death and KJI's death, and likewise the succession of heirs. Notice how they're more than a little less enthusiastic over this whole thing than they were when the old man died back in 1994. These are lesser sires of "greater" fathers in both cases. A large percentage of North Korea are much more strongly loyal to their "eternal president" than his ideals or most certainly his watered down heirs. This system can't last forever. It'll collapse in on itself. Even the Chinese are critical of their isolationism and fanaticism.


----------

